# Best Rosin Press for the Money



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2017)

I really want a decent rosin press, but the cost is prohibitive.  So, I have decided that I am going to see if I can find several people in the same boat in my area and go in together on a rosin press.  There are several people here that I knew from Idaho that have expressed interest.  Also my best friend in Idaho who I grow for will chip in.  And the gal that bought my place in Idaho also wants to go in on it.

So, those of you with experience/knowledge, if you had $1000 to $1500 to spend on a rosin press, what would you recommend?


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2017)

I would buy one from Kraven


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 17, 2017)

Why not build your own? They are only about $100. I would be more than happy to help walk you though it.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 17, 2017)

Do you do eBay? 

Search "Cartridge heater" and search "aluminum bar stock". Look at how cheap it is. I think it's totally insane to pay the prices they are asking for retail presses.

If you want, we can talk about sizes of heaters and aluminum blocks, depending on your intentions. Then, I can provide some firm links on what to buy.  

The labor involved is drilling 2 holes in the aluminum blocks and putting wire nuts on the heaters to connect the cord. A little smoothing of the aluminum is sometimes needed to remove the saw marks. That's about it.

I wish you were here. One of my rentals had a water tank go bad. $800. I would gladly trade you my rosin press for a new water tank, installed. LOL

If you can install a water tank (and, I'm sure you've done many) you can sure as beans build this press.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2017)

Build one 

View attachment IMG_2017.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2017)

Okay, you guys have convinced me.  Hackerman, I wish I could have been there to replace your water tank (pressure tank?).  I have replaced one or two in my day.  Added a larger tank to my system here at home last month.  

Yes, I do E-bay--I am a bargain hunter and use everything at my disposal to save money when I can.  But I do want to do this right.  Being a plumber where cutting corners can be disastorous, I believe in quality parts.  I'll keep my eyes open for a Harbor Freight 20 or 25% off coupon as I know I need a bench press.

Ston-loc, I know that you talked about how you made your press when we were talking about making vape concentrates....but would you mind going over it again?  Also, what was the price tag for what you put together?  Hackerman, you had links to plates and thermostats, I believe?

Let's build this thing!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll be watchin and learnin!


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 18, 2017)

First thing to consider is the press. I am pretty happy with my Harbor Freight press but Harbor Freight stuff is definitely the cheapest there is and it's not great quality. And, the jack did fail and I replaced it with a better quality, slightly heavier jack. 

And, size. For personal use, I think this table top model works just fine. If you have the room and you want to get a floor press, bigger is always better. You don't have to use it all. And, the commercial peeps who are pressing giant blocks, definitely need the larger presses.

So, look around locally for a press. That's about the only thing that would probably be too much to ship.

Once you decide on a press, let me know and we'll look at the blocks. One thing to think about is shape. Every press I have seen uses square blocks. I chose round. I'm not sure why. It just seemed more logical. 

The total PSI that is transferred to your blocks from the jack is determined by the square inch size of your blocks. And, since you never use the very corners of a square block, it's just lost pressure. Plus, I use round pucks and let it flow from all sides rather than most people who direct the rosin in one direction.

I have square and I have round. Both work. I like the round better.

If you go with a table top press, the thickness is limited to about 1". Any thicker than that and the press doesn't open far enough. 1" works great for me. I also have 2" and 1/4" prototypes.

Let me know what you come up with on the press and we'll go from there.

Also, do you have (or know anyone) with a drill press? I'm sure the holes can be drilled by hand but a drill press makes sure the hole is nice and straight so the cartridge heater fits nice and snug. Although, again, my first one was hand drilled and it was crooked as crap but it worked great. I am SO MUCH NOT a handyman. LOL


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 18, 2017)

Mine cost $424 to build. The press was the most expensive component because I wanted better quality instead of going as cheap as possible. Ordered it and shipped from northern tool


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 18, 2017)

If size was not a factor, I probably would have spent more on a press. There's not a lot of selection in the table-top size. And, that's all I had room for.


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2017)

I am very interested in getting myself a rosin press and I know I have to DIY. I understand that it must be simple to build but I just need a more detailed instructions than the ones that I have already seen. I hope to be able to do it soon.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 19, 2017)

Please share the Build with us little people


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2017)

Let me check out Northern Tool.  I used to buy a fair amount of stuff from there.  Ston-loc, yours is a bench top press, isn't it (as opposed to a floor press)?  I would like a smaller press if possible, so it is somewhat portable.  I anticipate sharing the use of the press with others.  so, I will check out some presses and get back to you all.  

Hackerman, even though I do know people with drill presses, I think I would probably prefer to have it drilled by a machine shop.  I have one close to my place here.  Can't imagine it costing too much.

Zem, I am going to need pretty good instructions too.  So, hopefully this will have enough info by the time I get done.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeah, it bench top. It's heavy as hell, but portable enough.

http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200641793_200641793?adv=false


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes, in looking, I see that even the bench top presses are over 100lb, so while they can be moved, they are heavy.  

So, I found this one at Northern Tool:  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641793_200641793

And this one at harbor Freight:  https://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-air-hydraulic-shop-press-with-oil-filter-crusher-65330.html

I rather like the looks of these two that I found on E-bay because of their smaller size and probably lighter weight.  Looks like aluminum stock and allthread.  I'm going to go ahead and put one together with a stock bench press, but may try and put together something lighter over the winter.  However using hydraulic bottle jacks, you can only make it so light:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-4x4-600...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Ton-Hydra...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2017)

That's a pretty cool looking design there on the first eBay model. I wonder though, if people are extracting rosin with hair straighteners, just how much pressure is really required if you get your heat and timing correctly calibrated. Just curious if something considerably lighter would work well.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 19, 2017)

A couple things. Mine is 6 tons and seems to be more than adequate. Larger might be better but I can't see how. You can't get any flatter than you are with 6 tons sitting on you. LOL

Also, I would love to have a pressure gauge on mine. You might think about that.

I don't know about air pressure. I don't always want to have my air compressor running and  hauling one more thing. Unless it had a manual bypass to pump by hand.

Just remember, you're blocks are going to be 1" think. And you need a couple inches to open for the puck. And, the base plate is about an inch. So, make sure the press opening is at least 5". That is what my table top from Harbor Freight is. My first blocks were 2" thick and they wouldn't fit this press. So, I went with 1" plates


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2017)

May not be the best but I just found it interesting that you can buy this from Walmart...
Rosin press
And only 31lbs.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 20, 2017)

they got presses on sale at walmart 

otherwise sasquash v3 is coming out just saw it at Champs in vegas


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2017)

I must admit, the pre-made units are finally coming down in price. $300 wouldn't be that bad for a pre-made if it worked.

Wal-mart sells everything online. If you notice, it is shipped though an affiliate (just like Amazon).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2017)

I'd like to get some input on pressure.  I have been trying to find somewhere that talks about the ideal pressure (and temps) and really cannot find anything.   As PSI x area equal force, I am thinking that the correct process would be to decide on the heat plate sizes, how many psi you want and buy a jack sized accordingly.  I see the advantage of round plates as the pucks usually end up round.  The larger the plates, the larger jack you need and the heavier the press.  

I am tending towards making something along the lines of the 2 I linked from E-bay.  I like the smaller size and portability.   I worry that the 2 ton press the first one has is not big enough  for 4" square platesAnd they look like something I could make.  While the machining on the first one looks pretty cool, it is really for looks, and  6" x 6" flat plate would work just as well.  I'm thinking the thermostat may be better on top.  The second one is pretty basic.  I watched a video on You Tube of pressings done with this and it looked pretty straightforward. 

As a side note, I am having a problem finding a jack that has a pressure gauge on it.


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2017)

The 1 Kraven uses is very similar to the Northerntool. Mine is similar to HarborFreight. The parameters seem to vary widely as to temp, pressure, and time. I think Kraven has been following subcool on IG and following his lead on some of this.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 21, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'd like to get some input on pressure.  I have been trying to find somewhere that talks about the ideal pressure (and temps) and really cannot find anything.   As PSI x area equal force, I am thinking that the correct process would be to decide on the heat plate sizes, how many psi you want and buy a jack sized accordingly.  I see the advantage of round plates as the pucks usually end up round.  The larger the plates, the larger jack you need and the heavier the press.
> 
> I am tending towards making something along the lines of the 2 I linked from E-bay.  I like the smaller size and portability.   I worry that the 2 ton press the first one has is not big enough  for 4" square platesAnd they look like something I could make.  While the machining on the first one looks pretty cool, it is really for looks, and  6" x 6" flat plate would work just as well.  I'm thinking the thermostat may be better on top.  The second one is pretty basic.  I watched a video on You Tube of pressings done with this and it looked pretty straightforward.
> 
> As a side note, I am having a problem finding a jack that has a pressure gauge on it.



Yeah, I wish I had a pressure gauge. However, it really has nothing to do with your end result.

When you pump the jack and feel the plates pressing together, you can finesse the plates together just the way you want to make it perfect.

Temp and pressure is a personal thing, Lower temps offer better taste and less burned off terpines. However, higher temps tend to provide more yield.

And, strain makes quite a difference. And, moisture content of the puck. I found the relative humidity where I was pressing to be a giant factor. My yield went up a solid 3% when I moved it to a more humid part of the house.

So, even though it would be totally cool to have the pressure gauge, it really isn't anything more than sugar.

This is another nice thing about making your own. You will experiment and find what you like best. This makes your press so much more personal. I went though 3 or 4 prototypes before I settled on the one I have.

I press about 3 grams of flower at a time. The puck is about 1" in diameter and about an 1/8" thick. My blocks are 3" in diameter. I press an ounce of flowers and get about 3 grams of rosin. Unless I'm cooking, 3 grams lasts a looooong time. 10 quick presses and I'm done for a month. I just don't need a bigger setup.

So, if you're going for personal use.... a nice simple 6 ton table top will do everything you need. If you think your going to be pressing big blocks like the guys that do 5x7 and larger, yeah, get a bigger press. Otherwise, for $59 the Harbor freight press is a great place to start. Even of you do decide to replace it with something later, it is only $59.


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Amateur time !-- 
This is a baseball cap heat transfer machine !-- Cost me about $125 -- Comes with One heat block --Timer and heat controller !-- It is a work in progress !-- That rubber pad on bottom got to be replaced with something so it has no give !-- The pivot point will not handle the pressure I want so I use a Clamp to take the pressure off the lever pivot point !-- For now !-- Dis got to buy me a real press !-- 2 flat heat plates may be in my future !-- Reenforce the pressure lever pivot point and it'll work fine !-- I used to run presses brakes and punches as a young man !-- I'll get there !-- The law says I could get up to 99 years for making a concentrate in Texas  so I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- Strictly theory! -- 

View attachment 20170821_174727-1.jpg


----------



## Keef (Aug 21, 2017)

Everyone has to start somewhere !


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 21, 2017)

HG, if you really want some great info about temps and pressure, you can run though this thread at IG. It's 2 years long and a zillion posts. But you can breif it and pick out the high points.

Ester Essence, Sunfire, Heady Blunt and Hashmasta Kut all have good input.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=301794


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 22, 2017)

Here is the one I just ordered.  Free shipping

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...sses&utm_campaign=Strongway&utm_content=46269


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 22, 2017)

There's also a ton of info on Instagram and apparently, there's a Facebook page as well. Instagram videos never work for me but there's some pretty mouth-watering videos. Look for SUNFIRE and ELYSIAN RESEARCH. Sunfire's press is really cool. After it heats and you set it up, it turns sideways so the rosin drips down onto a collection tray. Totally cool. But, these guys are making 10 and 20 grams of rosin in a single press. LOL Obviously more than a personal use machine. LOL

https://www.instagram.com/sunfire_ranch/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks, I went through about the first 20 and the last 80 pages on the ICMag thread.  LOL--got a kick out of the guy at the beginning of the thread (2015) saying that rosin was a passing fancy and it would be gone in a few months.  They did talk about pressure, which was one of the things I had questions about.  Most people just talk about the tonnage of the jack without talking about the relationship to plate size and resulting PSI.  For instance saying that you use a 20 ton jack means nothing unless you know the plate size to determine psi, which is really the only measurement that means anything.   I've decided that I am going to aim for 750 to 1000 psi.  Right now, I am looking at 4 x 4 plates, which would mean an 8 ton jack.  I may use 4" round if I can find some already cut to 1" thick.

some questions on the heating unit(s).  What wattage are the cartridge heaters you are using?  How large should they be in relationship to your plates?  Any benefit to having 2 temperature controllers--one for each plate?  They are cheap enough and small enough that this is easy to do.

Thanks all.  


I really don't do Instagram or Facebook.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2017)

100watt heaters, one in each plate, one temp controller works just fine


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 23, 2017)

Round plates will be easy to find if that's what you want. Search "Aluminum Bar Stock" on eBay and look for 1" thick by whatever diameter you want.

Keep in mind, with bigger plates, you'll be pressing bigger pucks. A 4" plate will probably fit a 4 to 5 gram puck. I use about 3 grams with my 3" plates.

If the plate is too big for the puck, the rosin will never make it out from in between the plates and it will bake and over heat. If the plates are too small for the puck, the puck squirts out of the plates and the rosin is contaminated with weed particulates.

So, plate size also determines puck size.

I usually press about an ounce at a time. That gives me about 3 or 4 grams (about 10 to 15% return) of rosin which lasts me quite a while. So, about 10 presses at 3 grams each puck, and I'm done.

And, yeah, what ston-loc said. I used 200 and 300 watt heaters but I have to turn them way down so 100 watt is probably a better choice.

And, I use 1 temp controller (a fan controller) and it works fine.

As for press size, I still hold to, get the biggest press you have room for and can afford. If you have a bigger press, you can always use less pressure if it's too much. However, with a smaller press, you are limited to what it has to offer.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 23, 2017)

Not to get off topic but there's a new player in the rosin game...... Solventless THCA Extractions. LMAO

Pretty neat, though. I'll try it once just to see if it's really any different.

It's basically a second press on the rosin. What is left is supposed to be 90+%. Yeah, yeah, sure. LOL

https://www.lowtemp-plates.com/pages/solventless-thca-seperation-tutorial


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2017)

Pretty much what I'm getting now.... pressing at 180f for 45 seconds.... 

View attachment IMG_1141.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 23, 2017)

That looks pretty close but check out the procedure. The THCA is actually what's left INSIDE the filter. not what squishes out. Kind of odd.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2017)

I read that all wrong haha. That doesn't make any sense though. It's all thca cause it hasn't been decarbed, and 45 seconds at 180 isn't converting it to thc. Only once it's vaped onto the hot banger does it convert. Am I missing something?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 23, 2017)

Technically, yeah. It's all THCA until we burn it. This stuff is supposed to be tested at 90%+ compared to flowers at 20%, BHO and rosin at about 60% and the white stuff they call THCA being 90%+.

The color is the strangest thing to me. Why is it bright white? I suppose more info will come out if it gets popular. Meanwhile, I don't want to trash HG's thread.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 23, 2017)

this is a Nice thread I will continue to fallow along here cause it seems some dont want to respond to PM sent.  Some must just want to help some and not others.  But as we all know theres info out here just need to find the right/correct info


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 23, 2017)

Or maybe its like when I first started growing  and had to find out more for myself.  because there was so much confusing info...this is something new and I see I will have to spend money to find out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2017)

Okay, I have made some tentative plans...you guys can tell me if it will work.

I want (need) something small and light that this old lady can at least move by herself.  So am really wanting to make something out of aluminum plate, all-thread and a hydraulic bottle jack, rather than buying a press.

So this is the basic plan, pretty much using ideas from one I found on e-bay that I liked.  I will be using 4 pieces of 3/8" 6 x 6" aluminum plate, with each "layer" being separated an supported by threaded stock, washers, and nuts.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01F80W8NS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  LOL--couldn't help but get a kick out of the seller:  Stoner Tools and Raw Materials.

Going to put a PID temp controller https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BVWYI8G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  in a project box https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005T7RMMS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  with the only heater cartridges I can find in the US http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Rod-Ign...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I haven't decided whether to put the controller on the bottom or top of the unit.  On the top, I would need some kind of insulating material between the top heat plate and the controller.  Anyway,  First a 6 x 6 plate, then the temp controller, then another 6 x 6 plate.  Then the jack sits on top of that.  Then another 6 x 6 piece that the bottom heat plate is attached to, then the top heat plate and the top piece of 6 x 6 stock.  Springs somewhere to pull the bottom plate down when the air is released.  Also, I want some kind of handle on top, both to help hold the unit while you are using it and to move it.  

Looking at an 8 ton press on sale at Tractor supply.  I like it because it has a small footprint.  I have also looked at hydraulic bottle jacks that can also be operated with an air compressor.  They are, of course, more money, but could be a good if someone had trouble operating it manually.  They do work both ways though, so you could use it without a compressor.  Thinking of either 4" round or 4 x 3 plates--around the same square inches.  Think plate shape will be determined by the shape I decide to pre-press.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's a link to over 3000 US sellers of cartridges. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...ter&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

Keep this in mind. You don't want the length of your heater to be too much shorter or longer than your plate. Naturally, too long will stick out the end and waste heat. Too short and the wires will be inside the hole and might get too hot.

Also, China deliveries only take about 3 weeks from most sellers.

On the end caps.... do you think 3/8" is enough? You might have to put some numbers together based on 8 tons of pressure against a 6x6x3/8 to make sure it won't bend on you. There are quite a few online calculator for figuring yield strength of aluminum plate.

I like that PID controller but I do have hesitation. It looks like it only controls one cartridge so you'll need 2 of them? Yes? Also, from what I have read from just about everyone... the numbers on the readout will seldom match the actual temperature of your plates. Most of them seem to be consistent so you will, eventually find a multiplier that works but you should still probably get something like this.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/From-USA-Di...08&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100508.m3226

... to measure the actual plate temperature. Forget the "laser" temp readers. They don't work very well on shiny aluminum.

I took one of these and attached the probe to the side of the plate with a small screw and I get a pretty accurate reading of the actual plate temps. I use a fan controller to adjust the temp.

And, yes, the plates should reflect the size and shape of your pre-press. Snakes work well for square plates pressing out one side. I don't know about square plates pressing out all sides. I've never seen that. I think I'm about the only one using round plates and squeezing out all around it. I think everyone else is doing flat plates and pressing everything one way out.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 25, 2017)

I have been trying to find the user's manual for that controller. Are you sure it will work with a cartridge heater. Is a cartridge heater the same as a thermocouple?

I'll keep looking for the manual.

EDIT: Found one. This is for the TD series but it's probably close.  http://blog.uvm.edu/cwcallah/files/2016/04/AGPTek-PID-Controller-PC17-user-manual.pdf

EDIT AGAIN: OK, here is the TA series... http://blog.uvm.edu/cwcallah/files/2016/04/Mypin-TA4-manual1.pdf


----------



## Kraven (Aug 25, 2017)

I built mine and spent $478.26...exact same one as ston's with a few small upgrades. Easy peasy THG, I'll walk you though it, or hackeman can since he has built a few.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I have been trying to find the user's manual for that controller. Are you sure it will work with a cartridge heater. Is a cartridge heater the same as a thermocouple?
> 
> I'll keep looking for the manual.
> 
> ...



This is the product that ston-loc linked for me that he said he used:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVA23CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  I thought what I had linked was similar, but I see this one has some kind of solid state relay (whatever that is).  This kind of stuff is definitely not my forte.

No, a thermocoupler and heating cartridges are not the same--the thermocouple is more of a temperature sensor.  I will still need the heating cartridges.

Also having trouble finding anywhere to tell me what kind of stress 3/8 (or any size) 6061 aluminum plate will take.

Maybe I will just have to bite the bullet and use a bench press.  But dang, I just want something that I can move myself...

Later, out to feed the chickens and water the plants.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 26, 2017)

this may help

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2hNgm4THwA


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

I think I would stick with the cartridge heaters and skip the PID thingy. The cartridge heaters are pretty easy. They have 2 wires. Attach them to an old plug wire and plug them into the fan controller. Just too easy. 

Also, if you're trying to make this light weight so you can share it with your friends, here's a thought. The tough part is the plates. If each of your friends bought a cheapo Harbor Freight press, you could just swap the plates and stuff. Just a thought.

I must admit, I really like the idea of the small press like the one you want. I do see some potential problem of stability with such a small base.

I don't think a bench press will work. I don't think you'll have enough room to work around catching the rosin. Might work.

I'll look around and see if I can find the yield on a 6061 3/8". One of my early prototypes used 6"x6"x1/4" plates and those definitely bent under the 4 ton Harbor Freight press. The model you sent me looked more like they used 5/8" or even 3/4" aluminum top and bottom. Plus 8 steel threaded rods. My guess is, that thing doesn't weigh too much less that the HF press. I do like the compact size.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey! Here's another idea. Early on, I used a 1 ton arbor press.

It was painful because you need to hold the press down manually for the 20 to 40 seconds you press, instead of the bottle jack holding it down. And, you are limited to about 1 ton of pressure.

But, you can pick this thing up and put it under your arm to carry.

I abandoned the arbor press because it was a PITA but I still use it to pre-press my pucks. So, it wasn't a total waste. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

OK, here is the **** on the aluminum....

Spec sheet

http://asm.matweb.com/search/SpecificMaterial.asp?bassnum=ma6061t4

And, here is a snapshot of a yield calculator where I filled in the input data. Looks like your load before deflection on 6x6x3/8 alum is only about 2 1/2 tons. 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

I have looked and looked and I can't find a small/portable shop press. I did find this, which is along the lines of the one you and I like....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-5-7-2-T...842489?hash=item21299970b9:g:68cAAOSwFJBZV0WP

But, again, it is limited to 2 tons. All the small stuff I saw was small pressure. I guess it just takes a beefy, heavy frame to withstand the 6 to 8 tons we want to use.

How much pressure does a bench vise provide?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2017)

So that is saying that 6 x 6 x 3/8 aluminum bar stock will only take 138.88 psi before it deflects (force--5000 lbs divided by area--36)?  That doesn't seem right.  There is an auto repair/machine shop not too far from me.  Maybe I'll hire the machinist for 1/2 hour or so to pick his brain.   

I have to admit that I understand nothing of the chart you posted.  however, what is that last section:  Centrally applied concentrated load and the 5454 psi?

There's a You Tube video with great instructions on how to wire a PID temperature unit.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> what is that last section:  Centrally applied concentrated load and the 5454 psi?



That's the deflection force it would take to bend it with a 1" pressure point applied at the center. Yours would be a little different since the load is spread out over the base of the bottle jack. However, I would guess that the ends where the dowels are would start to bend at around 3 tons.

If you look at most of the models like you showed me, they have pretty thick tops and bottoms.

You should see some of the stuff SkunkPharm uses. Old tire rims, left over steel channel. Old dog dishes. LOL

When you think about it, all you need is opposing resistance.

In one press, they had nothing more than 4 pieces of steel channel welded together in a rectangle. The bottle jack slipped between it and... bingo, instant press.

I saw another guy use his hydraulic car jack wedged against the frame of his car. LMAO One guy had a bucket from a backhoe. LMAO

I have to admit, I tried a bunch of crazy stuff like that before I finally bought the press. 

Check out the picture. This is from SkunkPharm. A frame and a couple dog dishes. LOL (This was a glycerin extraction thread). I can think of so many uses for a nice frame like that. Straining butter, glycerin. Add the plates and press rosin right side up or sideways. Very cool. 

View attachment tincture-press.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

I just checked the shipping weight on the HF press. Under 50 pounds. I'm not sure we can build anything that will withstand our 6 or 8 tons of pressure and weigh any less. Even that frame above must weigh close to 50 pounds.

I really want one of those. I want a round one. LOL That would be so perfect for squeezing butter and glycerin. It looks like the jack is welded onto the frame. You could work with it and fill the bowl and stuff while it's upright. And, then turn it sideways to collect the butter/rosin/juice/whatever.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

I hope I'm not throwing too much stuff at you. I kind of got into this myself and now I'm digging. 

Threaded rod is pretty basic. A 1/2" rod is good for about 1000lbs. So, four of those, one on each corner would only be good for about 2 tons. Maybe that's why the ones we looked at had double rods on each corner. 1" rods would compensate some but larger rods seem to be uncommon and much more pricey.

I didn't look at what force it would take to strip the nut right off the threaded rod. A fine thread is probably required. And, double nuts. And some kind of super washer at the plates.

I was just looking at some welding sites and a 3/4" fillet weld can support over 11,000 pounds per liner inch of weld. Might not be as fancy looking but I'll bet a welder would be cheaper than a machinist. LOL And, 4 pieces of old channel? I like this idea. If I don't like the way it looks, I'll take it down to the chrome shop and have it chromed. LMAO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2017)

No, not throwing too much at me.  

Is this the HF press you have?  https://www.harborfreight.com/6-ton-a-frame-bench-shop-press-1666.html

If so, are the plates on the bottom removeable?  Can the lower cross brace in the center of the press be removed?  Can the rod be cut shorter?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

Yep, that's the one I am using. Although, the jack failed the first year and I replaced it with a better one. Other than that, yep. Also, I got mine for about $60 on sale with a 20% off coupon. HF has offers 20% off coupons all the time. 

The mouth of the press is just big enough if you use 1" plates. I tried 2" thick and there wasn't really room to comfortably place the puck between the plates. 1" thick plates worked perfectly.

Those bottom plates are called "Bed Plates" and they are required. They span the 2 I-Beams. The I-Beams are adjustable but you will need them all the way open. And, those bed plates are EXPENSIVE if you have to buy them. $30 -$40. Insane.

Here are a couple shots of mine. The arbor press is used to make the pucks with the cylinder next to it. 

View attachment press-1.jpg


View attachment press-2.jpg


View attachment press-3.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2017)

25% off at Harbor Freight. LOL

Not sure if it's good in your local. You might check with your local store. 

View attachment harborfreight.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Hackerman.  I was in HF on Sun to buy a nail gun and noticed the Labor Day flyers.  So, I will be going in on Mon to buy the press.

I ordered a PID temp controller, plates, heater cartridges, and a project box.  Not sure when I will drill the plates as I need to borrow a drill press.


----------

